# Ifor Williams "Classic" - what's the difference?!



## muffinthemule (2 April 2009)

Does anyone know what features the Ifor Williams  "Classic" 510 trailer has compared to the regular 510?
Is it just the colour or are there any other extras with it?  
Looking for a second hand trailer and really like the look of them - just wondering if it's worth the extra cash.
Thanks!


----------



## Irishcobs (2 April 2009)

As far as I can tell the classic is about an inch higher than the normal 510 but that is about it. My 510 was parked next to a classic for a couple of weeks so I did a bit of comparing.


----------



## rockinghorse (2 April 2009)

Don't know about 510 but my friend has 505 classic &amp; I have pauper regular 505  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 the only difference's are:

1. hers is black, mine regular green colour
2. classic has locking handle type jockey door, ours has regular latch
3. classic has side opening (slide) windows, we have regular front window but no side windows.

Hope this helps.


----------



## emmac70 (2 April 2009)

I've got a 2yr old classic. the differences are mostly cosmetic -exterior trim/ finish they are either black or silver, mudguards are a different style and wheel trims instead of the steel wheels. Funcioal wise the front windows on both sides slde openwhich gives more ventilation.
I had the option of a 1yr old blue 510, a new 510 or the 510 Classic when I was buying, having looked at them all at the dealers, i opted for the Classic - I thought it was nicer looking and I plan to have it for along time so was worth the extra (traded in my 21yr old 505 for it!)


----------



## muffinthemule (2 April 2009)

Thank you all that's great. 
We have a black 4x4 and I have to admit I fancy the Classic mainly cos I think it would look lovely black with black!
Hehe I have a Pauper 505 at the mo too lol so that will prob need a fortune added to it for trade-in hohum!


----------



## emmac70 (2 April 2009)

definitely worth speaking to an IW dealer about trade in - I got the same money as trade in value on mine as I'd paid for it 13 yrs earlier.


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (2 April 2009)

I've got the classic in Silver and my car is silver too so it matches


----------



## star (2 April 2009)

i've got the 505 Classic in silver and love it - like the sliding windows, the locking jockey door, the wheel trims and moulded mud guards etc - it all just looks so much nicer!


----------



## Taffster (3 April 2009)

I must admit i went for the classic as i was a bit of a colour snob it matched my towing vehicle. I have just sold it now though


----------



## ester (3 April 2009)

we have 1 year old classic and it is worth every bit more the standard. proper jockey door (so you can get in and close it so you can get changed/have a wee!) sliding windows on both sides (which has meant we don't have to open the top door to get one of ours to load)- those are the main 2. We got it for the door initially (as used to this set up on an old richardson) but the windows have been fab smarter mud guards, trimmed wheels(though have to take the trim off one to get wheel lock on) and aluminium fixtures and fittings which shouldn't rust. 

Only issue is interior light gets covered by haynet (dealt with by adding stick on spot lights to ceiling) and one horse eating the trim!

Soo pleased we got it before they changed them all about.


----------

